# Show Off Your Car!!!



## Z-Man.

I saw one of these on RcTech and i knew we needed one of these on 2Cool. I know we have some SICK air brushers in the area (i can tell by the bodies i see). So if you just painted a body, or have an awesome pic of your car... SHOW IT OFF!:camera:
Wether it's a Buggy, Truggy, Short Course, E-Buggy, 1/10 buggy, or what every it may be SHOW IT OFF! let us see it!:cheers:
Post what pics you want of you car, and let everyone comment on it!

Enjoy! :doowapsta


----------



## YNOT3D

Well gee. The first pic is of my car, that use to belong to Vernon and I think that is one of Jason's old bodies.

I think it is just amazing what the cameras of today will capture.


----------



## darrenwilliams

No one wants to see my rattle can job. But at least you know it's me.


----------



## killerkustoms

Zane/Tony those look like pics from the dust bowl you all attended couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jasoncb

killerkustoms said:


> Zane/Tony those look like pics from the dust bowl you all attended couple weeks ago.


 I think you meant rutted dust bowl.


----------



## Gary

My smallest one.


----------



## Gary

My oldest one and yes, that's a pre-stealth 6 gear tranny. Soon to be restored...


----------



## katjim00

Gold Tub....awesome


----------



## Mantisworx




----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I would post some of mine, But they are 2 pretty! LoL!


----------



## Z-Man.

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I would post some of mine, But they are 2 pretty! LoL!


Go for it! Post it! I made this thread for a reason!


----------



## LowBlueRanger

Heres my 2wd slash, setup for the dunes. Very fun


















My Brushless edition Revo.









The one that got it all started. Stampede


----------



## LowBlueRanger

Even more:

Revo 3.3 back in our bashing days. We never held back. lol









Traxxas Rustler, old school novak BL system.









Wheely king, turned mudder:









Tmaxx:









Traxxas blast:









And my 1st complete paintjob on my old 1:1


----------



## LowBlueRanger

Here are some old pics

My nitro rustler:









Super old school, Emaxx with twin 7 celll gp 3300. I think the motors made it about 5 minutes before they burn't out. I remember saving for those very high dollar packs and not even making it all the way through the first cycle. lol









These were my first paint jobs, probably 10 years ago.


----------



## Gary

Nice!


----------



## Z-Man.

Thats a LOT of cars


----------



## LowBlueRanger

Most of them are gone, or just sitting out of commision. 

Mostly run the slash 4x4 and b44. I dont really bash anymore. The brushless revo is guted, the electronics are waiting for an 8th scale e buggy to go in.


----------



## LowBlueRanger

I built this to mess with at the Ranger meets. Full interier and working head and tails. I still have the shell, maybe I'll build one up again. I painted everything on the interior and engine bay. It was a **** brown color when I bought it.










Yeah, thats a coke can in the cup holder.


----------



## monsterslash

*My B44 and SC10 4X4*

My B44 and SC10 4X4


----------



## BryceKK

*Hey guys im new*

check out mine at youtube (KanonRCHobbies) is my channel name. And when you race at ultimate can you use reverse in 1/8 e buggy?


----------



## YNOT3D

:ac550:


----------



## mmorrow

no reverse in ebuggy


----------



## CJspeed

Tamiya 416X








Me and Marcus' F1








Durango (old paint)








Durango (new paint)


----------



## ProBroAndy

LowBlue, thats a clean ranger! i am a ranger fan myself.. had 5 of them since i was 16.. but my favorite was my old 94 splash. it was a bone stocker with a 4.0 that i put an s-trim vortech on, untill ultimately a 347 stroker and ran mid-upper 11's on motor.:biggrin:

in car cage mounted cam:


----------



## Z-Man.

^^ I saw that car in your garage when i was over the a couple years ago........ It had airplane wings in the wing bags on the seats, a profile in the roof, and other random stuff in the back!


----------



## ProBroAndy

Z-Man. said:


> ^^ I saw that car in your garage when i was over the a couple years ago........ It had airplane wings in the wing bags on the seats, a profile in the roof, and other random stuff in the back!


ha! sad but true


----------



## Jimmy Avila

Here is a few of mine...


----------



## bcrase95

it wont let me upload photos


----------



## Gary

bcrase95 said:


> it wont let me upload photos


I can help. E Mail them to me at [email protected]


----------



## Jasoncb

bcrase95 said:


> it wont let me upload photos


 Upload them to photobucket and use the link to insert image!


----------



## LowBlueRanger

ProBroAndy said:


> LowBlue, thats a clean ranger! i am a ranger fan myself.. had 5 of them since i was 16.. but my favorite was my old 94 splash. it was a bone stocker with a 4.0 that i put an s-trim vortech on, untill ultimately a 347 stroker and ran mid-upper 11's on motor.:biggrin:
> 
> in car cage mounted cam:


Very cool. I sold the ranger about 3 years ago. I didnt want to, but it wasnt a practical DD. I miss it every time a ranger crosses my path. I'll get another one in a few years when I have a garage to store it in.

Also, a sad note, my old ranger went to a 16 year old boy as his first car. I didnt care as long as I got the money, but after running into him in town a year later, the truck is keyed, wrecked, and dented on just about every panel. lol Told me how he "slid" into a guardrail, I just laughed. I'm waiting for it to be on the side of the road for sale. Who knows, I might buy it back if the price is right. I always wanted a 302 in it.


----------



## PW Marshall

Is there anyone that paints RC car bodies for a living in the greater Houston area???


----------



## Jasoncb

Smiley...


----------



## TonyLunaTic

Jim Avila, paints bodies too.


----------



## Z-Man.

The new ones i finished yesterday for my buggy and truggy
Sorry for the crummy photo, the old iphones dont have a good camera on them


----------



## Z-Man.

PW Marshall said:


> Is there anyone that paints RC car bodies for a living in the greater Houston area???


I can paint you one!, I love painting..

but i cant do airbrush like Smiley


----------



## killerkustoms

*Soon!*


----------



## TX_Punisher

Wow. How ironic. I was just thinking now 20 minutes ago while cleaning my XRAY how dirty the wheel bearings get and if you could build some sort of cover to sit on the inside of the hubs, and have the clearance for the wheel, you could keep dirt out. Looks like someone already thought of that!

What buggy is that, Killerkustoms?










Who can paint a body for me to match my custom wrap? I want another body but painted to match that wrap. Not really liking wraps as they get beat up by head temperature, pipe temps, and body clips.

Thanks


----------



## jasonwipf

killerkustoms said:


>


MBX7?


----------



## RMOSLEY

jasonwipf said:


> MBX7?


New ascendancy buggy, dam rubine, u got it quick, I don't even wanna know what u did for Jason....


----------



## Runamok

My 2wd Blitz (Sorry for photo quality) and Jammin SCRT10


----------



## ProBroAndy

:biggrin: My B4.1 is just about done. cant wait to get it out to mike's!


----------



## RMOSLEY

RMOSLEY said:


> New ascendancy buggy? dam rubine, u got it quick, I don't even wanna know what u did for Jason....


Btw, what are they calling it? Is it sold under a specific product line?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

RMOSLEY said:


> New ascendancy buggy, dam rubine, u got it quick, I don't even wanna know what u did for Jason....


I think if I was Mugen, I would feel a little bit robbed of my design!

That looks like an MBX6 with some red bits, a new battery box, the radio tray from an MBX5, and some wheel guards.


----------



## killerkustoms

RMOSLEY said:


> Btw, what are they calling it? Is it sold under a specific product line?


Your correct Ryan, its sold through Ascendacy Racing, its manufacture is Sworkz and called the S350 BK1. Should be available early to mid August and only through Ascendancy Racing.

http://www.sworkz.com/news09.html


----------



## killerkustoms

RMOSLEY said:


> I don't even wanna know what u did for Jason....


LOL..didn't get it from ascendancy, I happen to be in Taiwan a couple of weeks ago and bought it off one of the street vendors.:wink:


----------



## Ducatibilt

killerkustoms said:


> LOL..didn't get it from ascendancy, I happen to be in Taiwan a couple of weeks ago and bought it off one of the street vendors.:wink:


Wow, I had no idea Russ was such a common name in Taiwan! :biggrin:


----------



## Z-Man.

killerkustoms said:


>


Is that a knock off of a Mbx-6, With a Mbx-5 Radio box set up?


----------



## Z-Man.

ProBroAndy said:


> :biggrin: My B4.1 is just about done. cant wait to get it out to mike's!


How many cars do you have now? 
Looks SICK!......

So what do I get to drive that beast?


----------



## ProBroAndy

Z-Man. said:


> How many cars do you have now?
> Looks SICK!......
> 
> So what do I get to drive that beast?


thanks man!
just 3 cars now.. sold my slash.
MBX6-T, MBX6 & the B4.1

both mugens are getting the same paint scheme so i have a matching trio 

let me know when you go to mikes to run, i'll bring it and you can run a pack or 2 through it.


----------



## Jasoncb

killerkustoms said:


>


Ah Hunter Kinsey's car..

I have heard that the plastics are great but the drive train wore out in 2 races. Looks like they will need to upgrade the steel.


----------



## Z-Man.

ProBroAndy said:


> thanks man!
> just 3 cars now.. sold my slash.
> MBX6-T, MBX6 & the B4.1
> 
> both mugens are getting the same paint scheme so i have a matching trio
> 
> let me know when you go to mikes to run, i'll bring it and you can run a pack or 2 through it.


Awesome, I plan on going and practicing out there soon. I need to get some practice like NOW!


----------



## Gary

This is for Tol.


----------



## Gary

My new e-buggy.


----------



## DeanSpeed

Here are few that I painted up recently. We're trying to get some paved oval stuff going on so the stocker is mine, the other 2 I painted up for a couple of buddies.


----------



## Gary

In the works. Note the red o'rings. :texasflag


----------



## VanPelt

"back in the day" I raced 1/10 electric. I got back into RC with the Savage X's. My son and I had a blast with these so far.

Collection of bodies that I did with "rattle can" and "masking tape".










Another "rattle can" job:










The "bashing" fleet. All Savage X based rigs.










and at one of the outings....


----------



## Rcfishing

*fresh paint!*

all done with the rattle can paint job lol http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=409591&stc=1&d=1312863267


----------



## Z-Man.

Heres what happens when my age and have to go to school

Before is a car....
and well after.. you can figure that one out


----------



## Gary

This one is almost finished. It _will _be fast!


----------



## Rcfishing

gotta love that marble lol im thinkng about doing the same with my next paint job


----------



## Gary

Rcfishing said:


> gotta love that marble lol im thinkng about doing the same with my next paint job


Clogged nozzles and an air compressor.


----------



## Tablenapkin

That is an amazing car all of them Gary.


----------



## Jimmy Avila

I got too many rides. here's a few...


----------



## Gary

Love the 12th scale.


----------



## Gary

Tablenapkin said:


> That is an amazing car all of them Gary.


Thanks. I still need a RX and a little here and there, but it's almost ready. The Tekin 8.5 oughta pull it well.


----------



## killerkustoms

*Keeping Zane's Thread Going!*


----------



## ShortKorse4x4

katjim00 said:


> Gold Tub....awesome


hehe...I remember dying those nyla-plastic A-arms to match body colors, too!


----------



## Tablenapkin

just go it but like it a lot.


----------



## jamesfouquet

It looks a little diferent now. I have changer the pipe.


----------



## Tablenapkin

jamesfouquet said:


> It looks a little diferent now. I have changer the pipe.


Hey where did you get this or what model is it? I want one so bad it looks bad *****!!!!


----------



## jamesfouquet

it a 1/5 scale baja and its for sale... its been ran once


----------



## Gulf Coast RC Drag Racing

A FEW CARS


----------



## Gulf Coast RC Drag Racing

FEW OTHERS









































A FELLOW RACERS TRUCK 








BUILT A TRUE 1.05 RC DRAG TRUCK FOR HIM


----------



## TX_Punisher

Sweet rides.


----------

